# 1953 Schwinn, B.F. Goodrich, Challenger



## oldfart36 (Jan 5, 2018)

Everyone needs at least a couple Schwinn's in their collection!
A nice score, I'm very pleased with. Original, 1953 Schwinn BFG, Challenger. Chasing a few small things, needing tires, a killer cleaning and detailing, original seat already out being recovered.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice! You’re always finding killer stuff.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 5, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Nice! You’re always finding killer stuff.




Thanks brother, I try!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 5, 2018)

Awesome bike! Looks like it was well taken care of.  Did you by it from the original Owner?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2018)

Very nice score! Are there holes in the fender for a Rocket Ray?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 5, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Very nice score! Are there holes in the fender for a Rocket Ray?



 Isn't that a Rocket Ray on the front fender? :eek:


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2018)

Tim the Skid said:


> Isn't that a Rocket Ray on the front fender? :eek:




God, I'm LMFAO! I didn't have my f'g glasses on and that rusted light must have looked like a piece on his wall collection in the background. I hate wearing glasses, but it sure looks like I should start using them all the damn time.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 5, 2018)

That is a really nice find!  For some reason, green bikes speak to me in some way.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 6, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> Awesome bike! Looks like it was well taken care of.  Did you by it from the original Owner?




No, a trusted friend found it. I got it from them.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 6, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> God, I'm LMFAO! I didn't have my f'g glasses on and that rusted light must have looked like a piece on his wall collection in the background. I hate wearing glasses, but it sure looks like I should start using them all the damn time. View attachment 734043



It's OK old guy.the light is glued on.LOL.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 18, 2018)

Beautiful bike. That’s a prime specimen! Enjoy


----------

